
POTUS cannot block critics on Twitter, federal appeals court rules - tareqak
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/legal-issues/president-trump-cannot-block-his-critics-on-twitter-federal-appeals-court-rules/2019/07/09/d07a5558-8230-11e9-95a9-e2c830afe24f_story.html
======
tareqak
Here is the court opinion as a PDF: [https://games-
cdn.washingtonpost.com/notes/prod/default/docu...](https://games-
cdn.washingtonpost.com/notes/prod/default/documents/50cd2708-7de6-465a-864a-6436b3897c53/note/9f67d853-2343-428b-aa11-56f61320f3a7.pdf#page=1)
. I would replace the original URL with this link instead now that I think
about it.

